# Puppy grooming



## buttercup123 (Oct 7, 2010)

People obviously bring their poodle puppies to get shaved but is there a age you should let them grow out before clipping?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

the only age to let them grow to is the age you WANT them to grow to. There's no rules about it (unless you're showing, in which case it's totally different) and is TOTALLY personal preference. I've had 12 week old puppies get a full clip and I've had 12 MONTH old puppies get their very first clip. Neither is wrong or right, it's just what the owner wants, and what can be done with the pup. 

Now, they should still have the EXPERIENCE at a young age. Ideally the breeder has already done FFT while they were still on the mum so they are used to some grooming. Ideally that will continue with the new families, with regular grooming appointments, even if all it is to shave FFT and a bath & blow dry. Poodles HAVE to be groomed for their entire lives, whether they enjoy it or not, it *is* gonna happen, so they might as well learn to enjoy it and accept it as a part of their lives from a young age!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Obviously, millions of poodles do NOT get shaved EVER. Grooming, such as fluffy drying, scissoring and trimming is all that is needed for many months


----------



## HOTW (Aug 31, 2010)

Puppies need exposure to grooming from a very early age most breeders will shave the face at minimum usually 3-4 weeks then weekly thereafter. I recommend at least weekly because pupies cna go thru funny little quirky ages and act like they have never had a shave before int heir life. You need to be quiet about grooming but not overly firm. If you fight with a puppy it will fight you their whole life. Face shaving must be done quickly without sqeezing their faqce too hard(I have seen groomers do this) It should eb a gentla hold with a few quickj zips and done. Expereince makes a big difference, and confidence of the gromer will calm the puppy. Not beiung sure will make a puppy nervous. Haircuts can commence at any time but never push beyond th epuppies ability to tolerate. I tell people never expect a perfect groom on their pet, show dog sare a process of hours over time most pet groomers spend about 1-2 hours on a groomer then done for 6 weeks on average!


----------



## buttercup123 (Oct 7, 2010)

I gave her a mod. continental clip she gets her fae shaved every few days and her feet. She also gets brushed multiple times a day. 
She will deffinatly be used to it, I just didnt want to ruin her coat.


----------



## HOTW (Aug 31, 2010)

As long as you kep her well conditioned and don't use harsh products on her coat or damage the coat while brushing she should be fine. What type of conditiong do you use on her coat? Do not use any silicone based products as they prevent oils from absorbing into the hair shaft and eventually the coat breaks horribly!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Dow Corning is the maker of 30 varieties of silicones and they are not all the same. Silicone has its place in the right situations. Back to puppy groominng, I agree to begin at 4 weeks but it not all about cuts. But handling, letting them have table time and being around the smells and sounds of a shop.


----------



## HOTW (Aug 31, 2010)

Silicone has its place in grooming but only as a quick fix, because it does damage the coats, try having a show dog lose coat due to its effects had that happen to a client who was told to use it. Seen its results in the grooming salon as well so I do not feel its in the best interest of a healthy coat.


----------



## buttercup123 (Oct 7, 2010)

I only bathed her once and used my own conditoner on her.
I cant bath her for awhile now because my cat gave her fleas *barf* 
Ive never had fleas before but I'm pretty sure when you use flea treatment you cant bath them for awhile.


----------



## HOTW (Aug 31, 2010)

Most of the flea treaments are not water woluble. Read the directiosn on the comaony website for better info or even call them! I have done that so I have a better grasp of products that my cleints ask me about. Most of the time it is 48-72 hours before you cna bathe the pet.


----------

